# Installation Help!



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

Well this should be a general thread for anyone needing installation help. I'm pretty sure most of the people here are noobs like me wishing we could play with cm7 now but can't because we're not skilled enough on our own to do it! So if anyone who bothers reading this and has a solution, let's play nice and help each other out.

My problem, everytime install novacom i get the repeat message from command promp saying ' service removed'. I've used many different novacom installers and still can't seem to get novacom.exe in my 'C:\\ProgramFiles\Palm,Inc'. Can anyone who have any clue whatsoever help me out with this situation??? It's driving me mad!


----------



## qazafee (Aug 24, 2011)

I am n00b too 
Even the video instructions seems very easy but I still feel couple of things for me left out or missing ....

1. Novacom what is that where to download from ..any direct link ..He was using terminal ..where i get that from ..and the command he copy pasted it do i have to do the same
2. In the video, the file he moved in touch is is *update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-prepared.zip* and for the download is *update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip* the name is different ......what should I use ???


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

That's normal because they renamed it. For the installer you can download from this site http://universal-novacom-installer.g...0Installer.jar.

1. download the ACMEInstaller from the OP(1st page) and open readme.
2. Copy and paste readme into microsoft words or some other word app to view it in better format. Printing it will also help if you wish.
3. follow the steps given in the readme. I recommed using the link i sent for novacom install instead of the one CM suggested because i went no where with that.

Let me know if u managed to get it installed. I can't seem to get novacom.exe in my 'C:\\ProgramFiles\Palm,Inc'


----------



## Liquidretro (Aug 3, 2011)

The one question I have right now is if I decide to load this tonight and have some type of problem, can I use WebOS Doctor to go back to 100% stock webOS?


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

Apparently no. WebOs doctor doesn't communicate with the android partitions. But for what its worth if u dont like android now just continue to boot into webOS until the stable build is out and install the stable build with ACMEInstaller. Should work and will probably be bug free.


----------



## crs77 (Aug 29, 2011)

Big noob here, I don't care if I fry my TP, I need CM7 on this.

I followed all the steps as far as I know. created the folder on TP, placed the files needed. 
Downloaded ACMEInstaller to my desktop, novacom is running, verified on the task manager. TP is in USB mode after restarting I held the volume up. Opened CMD with admin privaleges, changed directory to where the ACMEinstaller is on desktop.

Then I typed: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

Then i get this error: novacom is not recognized as an internal or external command operable program or batch file.

Can anyone help out this cm7 on TP thirsty noob?


----------



## ccb3112 (Oct 13, 2011)

drop acme installer in program files\palm, inc

Novacom.exe is located in there, paste the command and your touchpad will start



crs77 said:


> Big noob here, I don't care if I fry my TP, I need CM7 on this.
> 
> I followed all the steps as far as I know. created the folder on TP, placed the files needed.
> Downloaded ACMEInstaller to my desktop, novacom is running, verified on the task manager. TP is in USB mode after restarting I held the volume up. Opened CMD with admin privaleges, changed directory to where the ACMEinstaller is on desktop.
> ...


----------



## crs77 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you ccb3112!


----------



## qazafee (Aug 24, 2011)

willtan said:


> That's normal because they renamed it. For the installer you can download from this site http://universal-novacom-installer.g...0Installer.jar.
> 
> 1. download the ACMEInstaller from the OP(1st page) and open readme.
> 2. Copy and paste readme into microsoft words or some other word app to view it in better format. Printing it will also help if you wish.
> ...


the novacom link isnt working


----------



## GiSS88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Having an issue myself. When I type in the prompt in CMD, nothing is happening. CMD seems to take the command, by nothing happens on either the cmd screen or my Touchpad. Any ideas?


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

I got the install on my touchpad running. It got quite far and then stopped with the following lines ending it.
"Looking for the install images...
Initial install files not found.
Please download it from touchpad.linuxhacker.ru
and put in sminstall folder on media partition
the name should start with update-cm and end with .zip"

I made a "cminstall" folder on the root of the touchpad and put the update files in there. Perhaps I left them in folders I cannot remember, but what am I supposed to do now? The installer wont continue so how am I supposed to check the filesystem? Please help


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

ccb3112 said:


> drop acme installer in program files\palm, inc
> 
> Novacom.exe is located in there, paste the command and your touchpad will start


So essentially novacom.exe and AcmeInstaller need to be in the same directory for command to work?

edit: Yes, novacom.exe and AcmeInstaller need to be in the same directory.


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Thats what it seems like. This is the kind of stuff you would expect to see in the readme..


----------



## GiSS88 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm wondering if I'm messing up somehow with folder placement--should cminstall go in the root of the touchpad, or in the .developers folder?? The README is vague, and says "in the first folder." Which could mean either. Nothing happens when I type in the command in windows CMD, so not sure if it's the folders or a novacom issue for me...

EDIT: Nevermind, it's supposed to go in the root. Still no luck. Going to try to wipe the touchpad and see if that's the problem. Quite annoying though...


----------



## keeconceptz (Sep 20, 2011)

I am having one hell of a time trying to find the proper novacom file to use. I have used the universal downloader for the drivers, however, I see you guys have in a Pre file.. can someone put a link on this thread to the proper file please? Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Edit: Im dumb. Got it working


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

GiSS88 said:


> I'm wondering if I'm messing up somehow with folder placement--should cminstall go in the root of the touchpad, or in the .developers folder?? The README is vague, and says "in the first folder." Which could mean either. Nothing happens when I type in the command in windows CMD, so not sure if it's the folders or a novacom issue for me...
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, it's supposed to go in the root. Still no luck. Going to try to wipe the touchpad and see if that's the problem. Quite annoying though...


The cminstal file should be at root meaning once u have connected USB and is able to detect ur touchpad through ur PC then just click on touchpad and create folder. You should be able to see other folders like DCIM and etc.. do not unzip the update


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

GiSS88 said:


> Having an issue myself. When I type in the prompt in CMD, nothing is happening. CMD seems to take the command, by nothing happens on either the cmd screen or my Touchpad. Any ideas?


Make sure that novacom is running by using task manager and checking it under processes. Run exactly in this order.

Cd\If installed in d drive use DD same goes for other drive)
Cd profram files(whichever file it is installed in)
cd palm,Inc
Novacom
novacom -1

After this run novacom memboot.......
Cross ur fingers and al will be well.


----------



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

i did the same and it still stays in the usb picture


----------



## nhok_ti (Aug 28, 2011)

i got it thank so much i just put two update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip and update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip in the cminstall and i dont know why did i put in the moboot3.0.3 it got stuck


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

keeconceptz said:


> I am having one hell of a time trying to find the proper novacom file to use. I have used the universal downloader for the drivers, however, I see you guys have in a Pre file.. can someone put a link on this thread to the proper file please? Thanks for starting this thread.


This. I feel stupid, I've spent sometime trying to figure out novacom, haha. The installer said it installed it, but it's just giving me invalid command. I'll let you know the solution when I figure it out man.

Edit: You have to put the ACMEInstaller file in the novacom directory. Worked like a charm after I did that.


----------



## sh0rtr0und (Oct 14, 2011)

Need help installing with a Mac. I get stuck entering the command line in Terminal. It comes up:
-bash: ACMEInstaller: No such file or directory

When I enter the command in: $ novacom boot mem:// < 
then drag and past the pathway into Terminal, my TP gets stuck in the HP boot logo--nothing happens for minutes.

I've done a search but all that comes up are install instructions for Windows 7. 
Is there a mac user that can help me with this? I am stuck.

thanks in advance


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

sh0rtr0und said:


> Need help installing with a Mac. I get stuck entering the command line in Terminal. It comes up:
> -bash: ACMEInstaller: No such file or directory
> 
> When I enter the command in: $ novacom boot mem:// <
> ...


First, put the ACMEInstaller file in the same directory as Novacom. Next, make sure that you have the Touchpad in USB boot mode (reboot while holding volume-up), so that you see a large white USB logo on the screen. Then run the command, and you should see the Linux penguin and scrolling text on the Touchpad.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

willtan said:


> Make sure that novacom is running by using task manager and checking it under processes. Run exactly in this order.
> 
> Cd\If installed in d drive use DD same goes for other drive)
> Cd profram files(whichever file it is installed in)
> ...


I did this and it took me off the usb logo and onto the HP Logo but no penguins and no scripts  wtffffff

edit: it's started to run the script fingers crossed


----------



## sh0rtr0und (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the ACMEInstaller.zip in the cminstall folder that I made in the root of the TP. Where is Novacom intalled?

EDIT: FIgured it out. Thanks!


----------



## Broxriggar (Oct 14, 2011)

I have everything installed for the cm7 mod on the touchpad it even goes to the bootmenu were i see the multiple options for it to boot but i cant touch any of them and i dont own a usb keyboard any advice


----------



## djl1qu1d (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok. So I copied the files to 'cminstall' directory I made in root of the TP.

I moved ACMEInstaller to the in Palm, Inc dir in Program Files where novacom.exe is.

View attachment 4180


Are we supposed to be doing this from the WebOSQuickInstall thing at Tools / Linux Commandline ?

View attachment 4178


If I boot the Touchpad while holding Volume Up I get the USB icon thing but my computer can't recognize... :[

Where it says


> 8. From the Terminal, or the Command prompt if you are on Windows, *navigate to the directory with the ACME Installer binary,* and type the following command:
> 
> *$ novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller*
> 
> In the above example, $ represents the prompt.



View attachment 4179


*how do I navigate to the directory?* I've installed CM successfully on other devices but for some reason I'm riding the short bus. :[

your insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shywolf28 (Oct 14, 2011)

Broxriggar, use the volume up and down to navigate through the bootmenu


----------



## djl1qu1d (Aug 30, 2011)

i don't know WTF is going on but I try and run novacom.exe from the Palm, Inc folder (Vista 64bit) it flashes a DOS screen for a split second and shuts... never shows up in Task Manager.


----------



## shywolf28 (Oct 14, 2011)

Djl1qu1d, try this, it worked for me
Create a new folder in c drive and name it cm7
Copy novacom.exe and ACMEInstaller to the folder
open up cmd as administrator by right clicking and selecting run as administrator
In cmd type this.....cd c://cm7. Then press enter
Then type.......novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller.....press return
Let itdo its thing...hope that helps


----------



## djl1qu1d (Aug 30, 2011)

*UPDATE: I'm a retard... I forgot to unzip the ACMEInstaller. I have two penguins! and text! :]

THANKS!!!*

Thanks. I am still having issues getting my computer to recognize the TP after I boot it into USB mode (Power + Vol Up).

I try and run the WebOSQuickInstall and it just says


> There are no devices currently connected. Please connect a device to continue.


So even navigating to this folder, which you said won't even help as it doesn't even know the TP exists...

It can read it fine when in webOS.

I think I'm going to sleep on it and try again tomorrow.



shywolf28 said:


> Djl1qu1d, try this, it worked for me
> Create a new folder in c drive and name it cm7
> Copy novacom.exe and ACMEInstaller to the folder
> open up cmd as administrator by right clicking and selecting run as administrator
> ...


----------



## Zenith66 (Oct 14, 2011)

So i ran the command in cmd, the usb icon on the TP changed to the HP one and it's stuck like that for 5 minutes...what have i done? :-s


----------



## shywolf28 (Oct 14, 2011)

Please provide more info..what did u type exactly


----------



## sednafx (Oct 9, 2011)

I created a guide if u guys are interested. It might help out.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=7919
[Guide] Step by Step CyanogenMod Alpha Installation (Win 7 64bit)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenith66 (Oct 14, 2011)

shywolf28 said:


> Please provide more info..what did u type exactly


Nevermind it worked...I rebooted to WebOS and tried the same thing on my laptop. For some reason it wouldn't work on the PC...


----------



## phroghollow (Oct 16, 2011)

I`ve installed the CM7.1 successfully. It boots in, but when I ran the inital command to install it I hadnt included the CWM(update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip) file in the directory so I cant get into CWM as it isn`t installed, is it possible to put the CWM zip file into the BIN directory and run the "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" command again to install it? or will that stuff up the install?


----------

